

Using OpenCV To Determine Skin Tone Diversity Of Time Magazine Covers - marklabedz
http://www.drewconway.com/zia/?p=2874

======
nextstep
Skin tones in images are very sensitive to lighting conditions. How are they
planning to normalize these differences?

~~~
excuse-me
In HSV space it's not as much of a problem. People fit into a black-white-red
triangle

~~~
nextstep
I don't understand why the choice of colorspace used to represent the person's
face matters. The lighting used when the photo was taken can alter the
apparent skin tone, possibly to another natural looking skin tone.

~~~
excuse-me
Because you are using relative colors so the brightness ()and to an extent the
color) of lighting largely cancels out.

Unless of course you take a very pale blonde person and light them with a
brown spotlight!

------
achompas
Saw this a while ago and it's a cool thought experiment. The application
fails, though, as some HNers have pointed out. It looks like Time covers have
simply become darker, independent of the skin tones on each cover.

Someone points out the lack of "image normalization" in his dataset. I'm
surprised he didn't take this first step, but this looks like more of a
weekend/toy project than something extremely rigorous.

------
sgt
Lighting conditions make this impractical. I clicked on several of the darker
brown colors and they all had white people of European origin. In fact, after
clicking a while on dark brown I could _only_ find white people!

~~~
sgt
I clicked for a while longer, still only european looking or caucasian people.
The only candidate I clicked on that actually was naturally brown was the
picture of a chocolate (september 12th 2012). I'm going to stop clicking now,
this site is a waste of my time as the underlying technique is proven to be a
fiasco.

